# Curtis 1236 controller with golden motor 10kw BLDC low rpm



## kcwb1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a curtis 1236 controller and a 10kW BLDC motor from golden motors. I am receiving no errors or anything on the controller or in software but my motor only spins at 309rpm when max throttle is received. The software is set up for a max rpm of 5000. any help would be appreciated, can provide software files from my latest run


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

Questions


-Did you contact Curtis with your motor part number to get your set up values or did you do the "AC motor Characterization procedure?
-Throttle type?
-Number of encoder steps on motor ( its in the spec sheet)
-Number of steps the controller is set for ( "Encoder_Steps" is in the motor menu )
-Is the "MotorTemp_Sensor_Enable" turned on or off ?
-In the Monitor menu is "Motor_RPM" the same value as "Motorspeed A" and "Motorspeed B" when motor is turning? ( all three need to be the same )

-In the Monitor menu what is the maximum value for "Throttle_Command" and "Mapped_Throttle" with accelerator fully depressed?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

From what I understand, Curtis controllers are intended strictly for asynchronous machines (induction motors). It would require a major hack to get a BLDC to run acceptably.

major


----------



## kcwb1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, the motor goes full speed now but is periodically jumping quite violently and it seems to be the encoder as shown in the image but i dont know how to fix this, i ran the motor characterisation test and it kee[s trying to set the encoder steps to 1 but it should be 100 with my encoder (US digital HB6M)


----------



## kcwb1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Also does anyone know the phone number to contact curtis instruments in the USA?


----------

